# Midnight Kentucky Bluegrass



## Colem2ad (Apr 4, 2019)

I planted Midnight KBG this past fall. I was hoping for thickening in the spring. As a point of reference I live in Lynchburg, VA and the temperatures are beginning to drop down to low 20s over night. What can I expect this spring? Also, it appears that the KBG is beginning to yellow. Anyone know what this may be from?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Perfectly normal. Give it a year. My midnight looks great this December.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

^+1
It's probably a little low on fertility. Baby grass needs lots of N the first year. Try spoonfeeding urea or AS in the spring. You should be ok.

It's nice to see some folks from my Dad's hometown region (SW VA) on TLF. He grew up in Pulaski. Good luck!


----------



## Colem2ad (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the reply guys. Masshole your lawn looks incredible!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Colem2ad said:


> Thanks for the reply guys. Masshole your lawn looks incredible!


Thanks. For as much effort as I put in 😅


----------

